# Partial Recordings - Stopped by Genie



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

The last two-three weeks I've had more than a handful of recordings that stop recording before the show is over. I don't have a lot of specifics or haven't noticed any patterns yet. But tonight it happened again on a few shows 13 minutes in. Last night it happened 34 minutes in to the Tonight Show. I guess of the two shows tonight and last night they were my local networks. Will keep an eye on this possible pattern. Each time it says the recording was partial and was stopped by Genie. The weather is perfect. Eliminated any possibility that a person stopped it. Nothing changed with my setup. From what I've seen it isn't going on with any of the 3 HR - (not genie) DVRs. The signal test proves fine. Rebooted a week ago when I noticed it but haven't this time around. Any suggestions? Should I reboot and run any tests? Let the troubleshooting games begin! The Genie is an HR44-500.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Start with the basics, run a system test.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine did it tonight on the Season Premier of The Bridge. At about 1:05 when the recording was 1:15. But this is the first time it has happened to me.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes I did actually do that when I first noticed it a few weeks ago. Nothing found except it complains about cannot detect phone dial tone. I've never had a phone line hooked up to it so in presuming that isn't the problem. Just did it again for my scheduled 9 and 10pm recordings. It isn't just my local
Channels.. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

How has the weather been south of your area?

Are there multiple recordings going and only one comes up short?


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

For example. Nothing but clear skies including to my south. For instance last night it appears three shows scheduled to record at 10 all stopped at the same time with the genie stopped history message and partial. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe rerun sat setup.


----------



## ers004 (Jul 25, 2014)

We just got a new install of the HR44-500 and 2 x C41W-100 two weeks ago. Everything has worked flawlessly except for this. I've noticed that this "partial recording" manifests itself a bit differently when viewing the live buffer. Seems the actual clock time shown when the show is on is WRONG - as much as 30-50 minutes slow. For example, we were watching the NBC Nightly News on live buffer about 1 hour late so around 7:30 PM (eastern). The progress bar shows that the actual start time of the show was 6:16 rather than the actual start time of 6:30 (eastern). We can watch the show within the live buffer as long as we are careful not to wait too long as the 90 minute buffer is timed from 6:16 instead of 6:30. If we press the Record button to save the live buffer, and then attempt to watch it - we see "Do you want to delete this program?" and there's no way I've found to view it. I haven't gotten too far into the troubleshooting - though I'd ask here first.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ers004 said:


> We just got a new install of the HR44-500 and 2 x C41W-100 two weeks ago. Everything has worked flawlessly except for this. I've noticed that this "partial recording" manifests itself a bit differently when viewing the live buffer. Seems the actual clock time shown when the show is on is WRONG - as much as 30-50 minutes slow. For example, we were watching the NBC Nightly News on live buffer about 1 hour late so around 7:30 PM (eastern). The progress bar shows that the actual start time of the show was 6:16 rather than the actual start time of 6:30 (eastern). We can watch the show within the live buffer as long as we are careful not to wait too long as the 90 minute buffer is timed from 6:16 instead of 6:30. If we press the Record button to save the live buffer, and then attempt to watch it - we see "Do you want to delete this program?" and there's no way I've found to view it. I haven't gotten too far into the troubleshooting - though I'd ask here first.


Well, I would start by doing some good ol' resets ( Red Button Reset )


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

markman07 said:


> Yes I did actually do that when I first noticed it a few weeks ago. Nothing found except it complains about cannot detect phone dial tone. I've never had a phone line hooked up to it so in presuming that isn't the problem. Just did it again for my scheduled 9 and 10pm recordings. It isn't just my local
> Channels..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


There has been an ongoing issue with the genies, both 34 and 44, in recording certain shows on specific networks. You'll find previous threads dealing with shows on FX. When I first noticed this with my previous 34 and now with my 44, I added about 15 minutes or so of padding because the same shows were being cut off early. One of the series on CW was cutting off close to 30 minutes early so I added the 30 minutes to compensate. On my non genie dvr this has never happened and I've never seen any posts about this happening on any non genie. This may not be your specific issue but it sounds similar and if it continues on the same shows each time, the only way I've seen to deal with it is to add the necessary padding to the recording options for that show. It seems the guide data/info is different for the genies versus the others with resulting issues. There have been various discussions about this as well but whether it's the source of the problem I don't know.


----------

